# how to install fedora 13 from Digit DVD



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jun 4, 2011)

I have a DVD from digit in which fedora live .iso file is there..
i opened that file using Daemon Tools.. 

bt again there are several .iso file.. 
have somebody tried installing fedora from that cd??

Can anyone assist me regarding its installation?


----------



## abhijangda (Jun 4, 2011)

just copy that .iso file into your computer, install a software like Nero, Ashampoo Burning Studio etc. so that you can write that .iso file to a CD/DVD. Boot from that CD/DVD and then install from it. 

Also, why not download and install Fedora 15 (LoveLock). Fedora 13 is old.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jun 4, 2011)

^^ it was of around 3.5GB.. so before download i thot lets first have a taste of fedora.. otherwise i wud prefer ubuntu.. 

and the .ISO file present in DVD itself contain some .iso files.. 
if i wud burn a cd then that will also contain iso files which will again create a problem i think..


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 4, 2011)

Ya, that 3.5GB one is the DVD. You can also download F15 Live CD. I recommend to use torrent : *torrent.fedoraproject.org/torrents/Fedora-15-i686-Live-Desktop.torrent

Otherwise you can download also using HTTP : *download.fedoraproject.org/pub/fedora/linux/releases/15/Live/i686/Fedora-15-i686-Live-Desktop.iso

BTW that .iso file from DIGIT DVD should not contain .iso files. Still it would be better to confirm. If possible please mount the .iso and post a screenshot.

Eitherway I recommend you to download f15 live cd and try it out.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jun 4, 2011)

got to knw fedora 15 has some Fonts problem.. also someone suggested me to use fedora15 DVD version as its better than liveCD.. dnt knw y.. so i cancelled the fedora15 plan.. 

btw i have started my download from the torrent link provided by you..

and in Fedora13_live.iso file present in Digit DVD has
3 folders and 1 file is present
*i.imgur.com/9R1xV.png

in 1st folder,there is a directory called boot.. in boot these files are present..
*i.imgur.com/zmj4Y.png

in other folder,, here it is
*i.imgur.com/LBq2k.png

*i.imgur.com/GpzM2.png


----------



## sygeek (Jun 4, 2011)

Burn Fedora 13's .ISO file into a CD with a image burning software.
Setup your BIOS so as to make the CD boot first.
Insert the CD and start the PC from a cold boot.
The installer will guide you through the rest of the installation (Please be careful while partitioning).

_I STRONGLY recommend you search for an online guide for this purpose so as to prevent your PC from messing up._


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 4, 2011)

@OP, Ya that .iso on digit dvd is perfectly fine. Burn it and try it.

And I really don't know who told you "fedora15 DVD version as its better than liveCD".

There is nothing better in it, two are just diff. versions, targetted at diff type of people.

Live CD is generally for try and if like it then install type thing. And DVD holds many packages which a general user will ever need.

But yes, in case of fedora I guess, they don't includes the office suite in Live CD. That's why people generally prefer DVD.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 4, 2011)

Or use unetbootin to make a bootable Live USB. No need to burn a CD either.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jun 4, 2011)

which file i need to burn.. squashfs.iso which is present in LiveOS folder as i have shown in my pics
or fedora_live.iso..


----------



## sygeek (Jun 4, 2011)

fedora_live.iso


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jun 4, 2011)

what abt the iso files present in the LiveOS directory?

do i need to bother abt those? or they will be converted while burning or sumthing else?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 4, 2011)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> what abt the iso files present in the LiveOS directory?
> 
> do i need to bother abt those? or they will be converted while burning or sumthing else?


You are NOT concerned with the files in the ISO.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jun 5, 2011)

thank  you everyone.. 
atlast fedora 15 live is installed.. 
now getting familiar with this..  
bt my first impression is its quite difficult to use


----------



## abhijangda (Jun 5, 2011)

^^^ yes at first sight you will find it difficult to use but its not. If you have some experience with distros like Ubuntu and Linux Mint, then Fedora will be easy to use. 
BTW, I have been using it since Fedora 8, and its really a good one.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jun 6, 2011)

well i have used UNIX only and that too in office.. ubuntu only on my frndz laptop.. so its gettin very diff. ryt now in case of fedora..


----------



## sygeek (Jun 6, 2011)

You'll get used to it


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 6, 2011)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> well i have used UNIX only and that too in office.. ubuntu only on my frndz laptop.. so its gettin very diff. ryt now in case of fedora..



Ubuntu uses Unity or Gnome 2. Fedora uses Gnome Shell. Bound to be different.


----------



## Garbage (Jun 6, 2011)

Fedora 15 uses Gnome 3 IIRC.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jun 6, 2011)

^^ is this GNome3 helps in fast and efficient searching???

and anyone here do PERL,tcl programming on Fedora??

i was downloading libreoffice for fedora15.. bt which version i shud download..?? Linux "rpm" or "deb"???


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 6, 2011)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> ^^ is this GNome3 helps in fast and efficient searching???
> 
> and anyone here do PERL,tcl programming on Fedora??
> 
> i was downloading libreoffice for fedora15.. bt which version i shud download..?? Linux "rpm" or "deb"???



Don't Download from the website in the Windows way.
Just go to the package manager, search for LibreOffice and install.

Anyway also make sure you install the RPMFusion repository for installing multimedia, codecs and other packages to enhance the Fedora experience.

Linux distros is excellent for programming. Especially concerned with C/C++, Perl, Python, Ruby, Tcl, etc.

Perl is already bundled in Fedora. And Tcl is only a yum command away AFAIK.

BTW any special reason to use Fedora? You seem new to Linux. You should be ordinarily using Ubuntu and Linux Mint. Both Ubuntu and Linux Mint can do everything what Fedora can, and with more ease of use unless of course you are already comfortable in Red Hat environments.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jun 6, 2011)

i have worked on red hat UNIX system.. and solaris for arnd 6months.. 
my usage are mainly for programming.. tcl,perl.. 
fedora is normally used in offices rather than ubuntu or linux mint so i preferred installing this..


----------

